

Ask HN: Freelancing, where, how and should I? - ElongatedTowel

I've detailed my life situation here https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5378269 and freelancing as a (temporary) solution has been mentioned several times.<p>I have no experience with that whatsoever (nor working as a programmer), but I know I can write code and I'm ready to learn anything that would help me making some money out of it. I'd say my skills go like this:
Python &#62; Scraping &#62; HTML5/CSS &#62; JavaScript &#62; Django/Flask &#62; SQL &#62; PHP &#62; Templates of sorts (Wordpress e.g.) &#62; Writing &#62; Linux administration &#62;&#62; Graphic Design<p>It would be really great if someone with experience in freelancing could point me in the right direction or answer some questions I have.<p>What freelancing websites and marketplaces are thrustworthy and well-frequented? Just googling led me to sites like freelancer.com, seated in Singapore and with quite a lot of shady offers. Although I wouldn't decline writing bots or private data scrapers as long as there is no world domination involved.<p>How can I compete with Indian and Chinese people working for $5 per hour? Such sites seem to be flooded with cheap offers. But they probably do their work just as good as I would and without a portfolio, references or a diversified skillset I can't offer anything they can't.<p>Are popular freelancing offers US oriented or is it possible to work as an European without a stack of complicated paperwork, regulations and rules to start?<p>Is choosing a very specific skill and building upon it the best way to get consistent jobs? Should I build some sample outputs/templates/guis for problems I feel the most comfortable solving and put them on some static page/heroku/similar?<p>How do I know a project is right for me and I'm able to solve it to the best of my knowledge?
======
giis
I have hired freelancers from US & India for my project via elance,freelancer
- Few suggestions/comments -

* Even if the freelancer doesn't have any previous reviews on the site,I'll look for his oss contributions or 'github' projects or contributions to stackoverflow or other forums.

* I don't want to hire 5$ per hr programmer , simply because of their low rate. I prefer good and reliable person even though cost will be little higher.

* Quality of work is important, Though I'm an Indian,I have to admit the fact that US freelancer did great job compared to Indian freelancer.

* If you want to stick to python please don't put Windows admin on your skills page.It will scare people like me.Please concentrate on specific set of 'related'-skills (Python,Web Scraping,jQuery / Prototype,HTML5,CSS).

Best of Luck!

ps: For your first customer begin with 15$-20$ per hr. Once you get
reviews,slowly increase the rate :)

------
dalerka
Just try this: come to Tajikistan and I'll chop off your finger. I promise, it
will change the way you feel about the most capable tool you have - YOUR BODY!

or... Post an ad in most popular (non-geek and geek) local newspapers/social
groups/newsletters something like...

Pay me to learn quickly and properly (in person): 1\. Choosing your best
laptop/mobile; 2\. Installing/Removing and using ANY program; 3\. "0" to
power-user of MS-Office and Internet; 4\. Special: Find and download ANYTHING
that the web has; 5\. Special: Web development and e-commerce from scratch to
a working online store.

Freelancing isn't just about design/code (I'm a 10+ yr.exp. freelance
translator, faaaar from best ones :)))

You'll find good people in need of such skills and YOU need to meet NEW
people! How can they know about your soul, voice and smell? (forking your
repos?). Be NICE and friendly (not confident!), keep doing mistakes! And
"surprise", girls want to learn too! Basta! :))

------
devonbarrett
Personally I started on Elance and while there are people charging ridiculous
low amounts I just priced what I felt I could do it for at a fair rate that
was still competitive but enough for me to find it still worthwhile. Sure I
did not get a lot of jobs, but I did get a few and those were enough to get
onto the ladder.

From those jobs I built up a network of clients which have slowly expanded due
to things like word of mouth and recommendations.

I got my first few jobs with no portfolio(heck I still don't have a public
one) or degree.

My advice to you would be just dive in, price what will make it worth doing to
you and then once you have some experience in the field and network of clients
you can raise your prices.

------
dictum
I'm slightly younger than you, but I'm emerging from the same situation and
I'd like to talk to you. My email is on my profile. Unlike you, I didn't go to
college, so that made things worse. I feel I've wasted the last 3-4 years, but
I'm trying to turn things around. I'm convinced that my stagnation happened
due to not being sure if I wanted to be a designer or a developer, and if I
wanted to get a real job or start my own business.

Anyway, I'm a designer with some knowledge of web development. I'm not a great
developer, but I'm trying to become a better developer, and in the process, a
better designer. Let's share the ride.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
I didn't go to college either, I just had the chance to and didn't use it.
With a degree everything would have been easier.

I'll write you soon.

------
anonfunction
I've been freelancing since 17, and most of my work has come from word of
mouth. Tell your family and friends that your looking for work and have faith
in your abilities. I never spent time on going for the low quality jobs on
elance or similar because I learned early on that you shouldn't be trying to
compete based on price. Charge high prices and you will get more respect and
quality gigs.

------
michaelpinto
1\. Start on a small project and work your way up

2\. Try to work for someone you know, so you can make your beginner mistakes

3\. You can't compete with $5 and hour, but anyone hiring you is going to be
paying for the fact that they can see you face-to-face (i.e. you're selling
the service and hand holding as much as the code)

4\. Once you feel comfortable the branch out

------
cstrat
I started out on rentacoder.com (now vworker.com) - I found that I could look
for local work and I didn't have to be the cheapest. The first few jobs I
worked on were very low value, but it helped build my rating up. All in all I
probably only earned a couple thousand dollars while at uni but for me back
then that was a lot of money.

~~~
cstrat
Just looked it up, now vworker.com is freelancer.com...

------
analog
I started out on Elance many years ago and to be honest it's pretty tough to
make a decent living off.

If I were you I'd try getting out and about locally and meet people face to
face. Lots of developers have too much work that they'd be happy to load off
onto someone else who's competent. Try looking for local developer meetups or
user groups.

You say you're based in Europe but you don't mention where, some places are
better than others for finding work. Spain is pretty bad for example from what
I hear whereas the UK is pretty good. Also in a particular country the number
of jobs and quality will vary from city to city.

You could do worse than go to one of the places where there is a lot of
development work, getting a courier job or _anything_ and meet people until
you get the work you want.

------
Nightrider
Many people wouldn't want to hire a distant foreigner to do their coding. Many
wouldn't know how to anyway. What you will provide is face-to-face assurance,
fast response time, speak their language and most important of all _have an
ongoing relationship with them._

By relationship, I'm not suggesting you make love to them and have their
babies. Its not that kind of relationship. I'm suggesting that you support the
project long after its finished. That's what most of your clients will want,
so be prepared for that. Good luck.

